
Ask HN: What are your favorite examples of edutainment (like Cosmos)? - sp527
Could be a book, YouTube channel, TV show, movie, video game, blog, etc.
======
oldmancoyote
Would you accept Hacker News as edutainment? It's entertaining but rarely
useful. Still I enjoy it.

~~~
sp527
Haha it's definitely not apparently useful. But what I've found is that some
of the information I'm vacuuming up occasionally becomes relevant. HN is more
about triggered than active recollection.

